# Official Apple iPhone 7 Battery Case on sale at Amazon



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

These still are not cheap, but the price is down to $89 for the black or the white case.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Sometimes these cases are the only way I can make it through the day between charges. Well worth the money.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> Sometimes these cases are the only way I can make it through the day between charges. Well worth the money.


I have the 7S Plus. Bought it for the screen, not the battery life. But the battery life is excellent.


----------

